# Folding sawhorses



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

These are from John Heisz of the I Build It YouTube channel. Write-up, video, and plans here.

I've been using a banquet table I got from a garage sale as my assembly table. It works great, but it takes up a ton of room, it's heavy, and it's way too low. I wanted to be able to set up a portable surface when I needed one, and these fit the bill.

They're cheap, easy to build, and hardly take up any room when folded down. You can build both with a full sheet of 1/2" plywood, some hinges, screws, and construction adhesive.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good idea and I bet they do come in handy. What are you going to use for a top?


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

hawkeye10 said:


> Good idea and I bet they do come in handy. What are you going to use for a top?


I've got quite a collection of plywood at the moment. Between tearing out my old bench and building new stuff, there are several sheets of decent size I can throw on top for now.


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

I made some similar a while back, though a bit more involved than John's. My original design that I built is a bit more complicated that the attached plans, I modified my design based on the Instructable by MAKENDO. And either design will give you 4 sawhorses from a full sheet of plywood. I used up all of my 3/4" scraps I had been saving for a while. Using a new sheet of ply and all the hardware, I figured I can make 4 for about $80 or so. And more stable than the plastic versions I have!

In my pic you can see that I used a half-lap on the cross pieces, to make them a bit thinner. And the stretcher between the legs was modeled after commercial plastic folding sawhorses. MAKENDO's uses a one piece stretcher, and I just added a screw in each end to keep it between the legs.

I made some that are 36" high based on a set of 36" StoreHorses, as I liked the extra height.

Folding Sawhorses by Mr_Dodis, on Flickr


----------



## richardanmmol (Jun 10, 2017)

It's a good idea.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I picked up a couple of these on sale for $9.99 each, they fold up and hang on the wall taking very little space.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

This is my multifiction sawhorses

It is not only sawhorses

It is a mini wood stool

It is a mini wood stairs

you can hang it on the wall if you want

It is a very good solution for tiny and very small work shop...

You can find it in ikea..

this is my friend's gift..

i will make one more like this..

This is my solution..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Collinscalz Makokha (Nov 19, 2019)

Great Idea indeed, though I tried getting one but I was unable to convert it. I mean I lacked a great surface on where to use it. Do you have any ideas.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Was at a job site yesterday and saw what the hardware on the ends is for, a pair lock together when folded up.


----------

